# Cardarine 2nd to epo?



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive spent hours reading up on Cardarine. Does anybody actually use it, believe in it? I heard enhanced athlete supplies the real deal and most of it is all bunk or really low dosed.

I'd like to hear peoples stories about if it really did increase their running performances?


----------

